# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG Plus Released!!!! The fastest and innovative box in the gsm world.

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG Plus Released!!!! the fastest and innovative box in the gsm world.*  *Dear Friends!   
Thank you for showing the interest in the Easy-JTAG Plus during the last months before the release. 
Easy-JTAG is the most wanted and powerful box in the gsm world, but the  evolution of technology and memory chips forced us to start developing  the easy-jtag plus. 
Today we are proud to present you a so long awaited Upgraded version of  Easy-JTAG - the fastest and innovative, all in one solution for phone  repair, data recovery, digital forensics and much more technologies Easy  JTAG Plus Box (Device Programmer).  The developing of Easy-JTAG 2 has  taken 3 years of researching and 1 year of testing. 
Current Easy JTAG Box hardware due to its limitations was reworked from  scratch to gain more power and flexibility. The result is the amazing  high speed flashing interface. Its performance is the highest of all  similar solutions at the market at the moment.  
Upgraded version features ultra fast data transfer, has possibility of  increasing functionality in the future: hardware of the new box is ready  to support new protocols like UFS* and NAND*.      The main features of a new hardware are: 
- Updated Host MCU SAM3X8E vs LPC1768 in old box.
- Updated HIGH SPEED FPGA SPARTAN6 vs SPARTAN3 in old box
- Updated POWER MANAGEMENT subsystem – Full Digital PWM with ADC control.
- Added microUSB Connector if additional power required.
- Added VCC and VCCQ switch with overcurrent protection.
- Updated USB device interface: USB 2.0 480 Mbps (High Speed) 
- Integrated ISP engine: Z3X High Power Pro Engine (4MB/s )
- ISP Support 1 and 4 bit* connection now. 
- Added eMMC 8 bit high speed interface up to 42Mhz
- Integrated NAND* engine: NFC with 4 Kbyte RAM buffer and ECC
- Integrated M-PHY* interface. 
- Integrated SPI engine: up to 21 MHz clock for popular SPI Memory Flash IC
- Integrated Self Test Core that exclude 90% faults in production.
- Integrated CCID Card Reader for Z3X Software Use    The main benefits of a new hardware are: 
- Box to Host PC speed increased up to 40MB/sec
- JTAG Interface speed increased 20%
- eMMC 1 Bit ISP Speed increased up to 4MB/sec
- eMMC 4 Bit ISP Speed increased up to 12MB/sec (eMMC 5.0+) **
- eMMC 4 Bit Speed up to 18MB/sec
- eMMC 8 Bit Speed up to 28MB/sec ( eMMC 5.0+ )
- Compatibility with 99 host PC systems and OS’s
- Compatibility with old Easy JTAG gen. 1 ISP adapters (1bit)
- Adapter-less ISP (all stuff inside the box)
- Compatibility with all market popular eMMC sockets (with supplied adapters)
- True Plug and Play for modern Windows OS (8, 8.1, 10)
- Full Support for legacy OS like Windows XP    The second great news for today is that you can see inside Easy JTAG Plus Box package *** ;-)
Combining the top quality materials with the best engineering and elegantly designed hardware for the powerful Z3X eMMC Socket.
Now every full box set will be equipped with this amazing a must have thing!     Our eMMC socket is: 
- Made from the high quality materials
- Have 10000 cycle of lifetime performance in your service center
- Wide range of eMMC IC supported by: BGA153/169, BGA162/186, BGA221, BGA529
- High-speed up to 40 MB per second over 8 bit bus.
- EMI Resistant Design, Low Noise Components.
- Integrated power logic! No need of the additional power!
- Surge Protection - smart fuse driven (0.5A threshold).
- Easy to operate, just turn and click.
- Like any other Z3X crafted thing - the best solution at the market ;-)    
Box Sets Description: 
------------------------------------------------  Full Box Set : 
- Z3X EMMC Socket (BGA153/169, BGA162/186, BGA221, BGA529)       
- Easy-JTAG Plus Box Hardware
- Z3X Smart Card with EasyJTAG PLUS ACTIVATION
- USB A-B cable
- Adapters set 5 pcs (JTAG, ISP 1BIT, ISP 4BIT, U-SOCKET, E-SOCKET)
- 1-Year guaranteed free support access  Lite Box Set : 
- Easy-JTAG Plus Box Hardware
- Z3X Smart Card with EasyJTAG PLUS ACTIVATION
- USB A-B cable
- Adapters set 5 pcs (JTAG, ISP 1BIT, ISP 4BIT, U-SOCKET, E-SOCKET)
- 1-Year guaranteed free support access  Full Upgrade Box Set : 
- Z3X EMMC Socket (BGA153/169, BGA162/186, BGA221, BGA529)   
- Easy-JTAG Plus Box Hardware
- Free Activation for new users (6 months old boxes) *
- USB A-B cable
- Adapters set 5 pcs (JTAG, ISP 1BIT, ISP 4BIT, U-SOCKET, E-SOCKET)
- 1-Year guaranteed free support access
- Smard Card is not included. Need to use the card from an old box )  Lite Upgrade Box Set : 
- Easy-JTAG Plus Box Hardware
- Free Activation for new users (6 months old boxes) *
- USB A-B cable
- Adapters set 5 pcs (JTAG, ISP 1BIT, ISP 4BIT, U-SOCKET, E-SOCKET)
- 1-Year guaranteed free support access
- Smard Card is not included. Need to use the card from an old box ) 
------------------------------------------------    Box Offers and Prices (actual till the end of 2017): 
- Full box set - 229$              
- Lite box set  -  179$
- Upgrade Full set for (more than 6 month old box boxes)  - 159$
- Upgrade Lite set for (more than 6 month old box boxes) - 109$ 
For those who are already enjoyed our product and wanted to increase its  possibilities, we have prepared an unbeaten offer - Easy JTAG Box  Upgrade kit at a reasonable price. Regular Easy JTAG v1 hardware owners  can still use all the new features, except those requiring the new box  functionality. Plus, the hardware owners will be able to use both PLUS  and "old" software versions. Easy JTAG Box users can buy the special  upgrade pack for update box with less price.  Special offer for new users:  
- Upgrade Full set for (less than 6 month old boxes)  -  109$
- Upgrade lite set for (less than 6 month old boxes) -  49$  Special offer rules: 
- Offer is valid for the boxes, activated from 07.07.2017 till now.
- Offer is not transferable or refundable.
- One card - One box. 
- Only hardware from the official resellers ;-) 
All this prices are recommended for resellers and can be different  depends on the reseller location.  Shipping price is not included. 
 From tomorrow boxes will start depart to official resellers.
So from tomorrow you can preorder/oder boxes.  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The list of resellers is here:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Forum الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Facebook Easy-JTAG الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Facebook Z3X-Team الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
 *remark  : UFS and NAND protocols due to high speed connection rates requires  special sockets and will be released in the future software and firmware  releases.
** 4-BIT ISP technology is currently under testing and will be added in the future firmwares.
*** Socket included in Full sets only.
**** Upgrade procedure requires entering serial of upgraded card in a special database by the reseller.
***** Due to the onrush of technology and efforts to meet every  customer's demands, the supplier retains the right to change some  positions in the list of cables and accessories coming together with the  product. Therefore, the package content presented above is rather  tentative. More details on the matter can be obtained from our  authorised resellers*

----------

